# Dishwasher soap dispenser not opening during wash cycle



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Kenmore Ultra Wash diswasher and the model number is 665.15705891. Our dishwasher soap dispenser stopped working after I had removed the interior door panel to investigate an unrelated issue. When I tried to put it back on so that the timer latch connected properly, I was able to get the soap dispenser door to flip open when I turned the timer while the dishwaser door was open. I could see it flip open and did it at least three times successfully. I then figured it was all fixed but when my wife ran the dishwasher the blasted thing didn't open again. So, I took off the interior door panel and tried to reset the timer latch in there and once again I tested it with the door open and it worked several times BUT then once the dishwasher ran through the cycle, the dispenser did not open. 
What is going on here?


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Is this latch opened by a motor or is it opened by force of the water? Ive seen the springs come loose for the door and built up crap not allowing water to open the door. If this is controlled by the motor it may be a loose or broken connection inside the wire that only shows when the door is closed or causes high enough resistance to not allow the motor to open. Also check and clean your spray arms.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

It is controlled by the dial timer on the front of the machine that you use to pick the wash cycle you need. It is controlled through plastic mechanisms and appears to be non-electrical. When I turn the dial clockwise through the cycles (with the door open), the soap dispenser will flip open once I get to the seven o'clock position on the dial. It will do it every time when I am testing it but once I close the door and actually run it through a cycle, it is not opening. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

it is all done mechanically, no electric. Make sure that when you reassembled the door it is all back exactly how it was before, what is probably happening is either the lower rack is touching the dispenser door not allowing it to pop open or when the lower rack is getting loaded a tall object is put there and not allowing it to open. I've seen it before, there is very little clearance room between that dispenser door and the lower rack. Quick test , with the door closed try to get the soap door to open by rotating the timer to the spot it normally opens, you should hear the cup pop open. If you do not hear it, slowly open the door a few inches and see if the cup opens then.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

You are right about the clearance between the soap dispenser door and the lower rack. It is probably half an inch or so once the dishwasher door is fully closed. I think that is the way it has always been though. The dispenser door should open when the timer hits its mark but the door will not open fully but will hit the lower rack but that should still allow the soap to come out, right? Even if it is just open about 25 degrees or so, the soap should flow out I suppose. I have looked at this and I just don't see ANY way that dispenser door has the clearance to open fully without hitting the rack. I can send a pic if necessary.

I remember back when the soap dispenser door was actually working, when you opened the dishwasher door for the first time after the washing, the dispenser lid would flip open fully and smack the inside of the door. It was like it was held up on the rack and when you opened the dishwasher door, it would allow it to fully open.

The greater problem, however is that the door is not being released AT ALL during the ACTUAL (not testing) timer cycle. I closed the dishwasher door fully (which will actually start the operations once I turn the timer dial) and went through the stages at a moderate pace for the dial and I heard it pop and then when I opened the dishwasher door, the dispenser door flipped open all the way as I described above. HOWEVER, for some reason, when it goes through the REAL wash cycle, it is not opening. The only difference it seems is the speed at which the timer dial is moving. When I turn it to test it, it is obviously going at a faster rate than normal. It seems like the slower rate of the normal timer cycle is not allowing the door to release for some reason.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone have a clue on this one? I tried turning the dial as slow as possible while the door was open and the soap dispenser door popped open, but it is still NOT working during an actual wash cycle.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if it works when you manualy turn the timer it has to work when it goes by itself. Something with the rack is stopping it.


----------

